
Education43 – community-driven free educational resources - teemofeev
https://education43.teemofeev.com/
======
teemofeev
Hey guys!

I've created a simple GitHub page with educational resources divided by the
academic field.

I know there are a lot of awesome lists. This page is not a copy-paste of
these lists, it rather refers to them.

Unfortunately, it is established in society that traditional education is the
only way to get knowledge. I would like to keep this page clean & short, in
order to help people realize that they can get any knowledge without paying an
insane amount of money.

Feel free to contribute on GitHub. I've tried to make it extremely easy, all
it requires is to edit a markdown file.

Have a nice day.

